# How many vials if we are hoping for 2 children with IUI?



## Horn (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello everyone!

We are a lesbian couple who both want to carry. I will be doing IVF first, but we also would like to stock up for 
future children through IUI (my partner, who will be about 29 for her first attempt). We are, naturally, not sure how many children we would like to have, but want to have the opportunity to have 3 children with the same donor.

How many IUI vials do you think we should stock up if want to try for 2 children with IUI?


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

We got 10 vials and were hoping to achieve 2 to 3 pregnancies. It hasn't worked out for us. But generally I would think that 3 to 5 goes for a pregnancy is realistic.
Looking through people's signatures might give you an idea of real life examples.

We found choosing sperm quite a random experience. Have fun with it!

Rant Alert:
By the way, did your CMV get checked? We were both negative and when our clinic run short of sperm they suddenly changed tune and said we could use a CMV positive donor. There argument was that if you were heterosexual you would not kick out a bloke just because his CMV doesn't fit.
While this is a correct comment, what they didn't tell us is that in 20% of children being born deaf the cause is CMV (negative mother being infected with CMV during pregnancy). The risk might be low, but I think if we had ended up with a deaf child as a result of the clinic's advise, we would have been absolutely furious.


----------



## Horn (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, and thanks for answering! Yes, we were looking at 10-12 vials for 2 pregnancies. The clinic in Denmark we want to use for the IUI has a success rate of 25 % for my partners age group, but that is just statistics. But I guess we will look at the possible extra spares as an insurance/investment. 

Yes, I think it is real fun to search for donors! We originally had a set of criterias before we started, but after looking at all the photos (we use Xytex), we realized how shallow we actually are, and how are criterias change. It is kind of hard though, to figure out if we have any 'absolutes' and what they should be. We have a cat, so we try to find one without any allergies.

Thank you for informing regarding CMV status. I just read about it a couple of days ago and decided we need to get tested before we make our decision. I did not like how your clinic handled you situation, they are responsible for giving you all the information. Did you succeed in getting pregnant?


----------



## Horn (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, I didnt see your history when I posted my reply.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantastic customer service at Xytex and we are a big fan of Sheridan.

We didn't stay any longer with that clinic than we had to.


----------



## CasKel (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi I just came across your post and was wondering if you could give me some answers. The only options we have so far considered is donar IVF as we feel it is the most sucessful. We had never looked into doing it at home until Ive read quite a few posts about people doing it. I have looked at the xytex website for fees etc but do not really understand the whole process?I thought seamen died after a length of time so didnt think having delivered to UK could be an option! Also what does doing it at home involve? Obviously its less invasive and more natural but as I know nothing about it could someone please shed some light on this and tell me from the very beginning what is involed.
Thanks very much

Cas & Kel xx


----------

